
Californians love to recycle, but it's no longer doing any good - lnguyen
http://www.latimes.com/politics/la-pol-sac-skelton-recycling-problems-california-20180709-story.html
======
JumpCrisscross
> _There’s a stick in a bill by Sen. Bob Wieckowski (D-Fremont). It would
> require all beverage containers sold in California to contain a minimum
> amount of recycled material. CalRecycle would establish the minimum._

This would appear to disadvantage biodegradable beverage containers. Why not
just tax the non-recycled portions instead of establishing a minimum, using
the tax proceeds to buy recycling scrap?

------
noja
Reduce, reuse, recycle.

We are still at stage three.

------
LinAGKar
That site is region locked. Mirror please.

~~~
makepanic
In these cases, try archive.is

That article was previously archived:
[http://archive.is/rzzhg](http://archive.is/rzzhg)

------
kartan
I can't read it. Is this the same that what has been happening since 2016?

Snipped from Bloomberg:
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-06/californi...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-06/california-
s-recycling-crisis-sends-billions-of-bottles-and-cans-into-landfills)

------
dang
Looks like the same story as
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17368168).

~~~
_rpd
A few additional details from an interview with a local recycler ...

> One big problem, he says, is mixed paper — newsprint, magazines, junk mail.
> China no longer wants it. So it’s being sold to smaller markets in India,
> Vietnam and other Southeast Asian countries. The issue is compounded
> because, unlike with Chinese vessels, there are fewer ships making round
> trips from Southeast Asia to California.

> “A year ago,” Potashner says, “we were getting $100 a ton for newsprint. Now
> we’re getting an average $5…. Revenue has fallen off the cliff.”

------
dgellow
> Unfortunately, our website is currently unavailable in most European
> countries. We are engaged on the issue and committed to looking at options
> that support our full range of digital offerings to the EU market. We
> continue to identify technical compliance solutions that will provide all
> readers with our award-winning journalism.

Bye.

~~~
nkw
I'm not sure how much legal protection such silliness buys them. I'm sitting
in an airport lounge in Frankfurt and just flipped on a VPN to access the
article. I can't imagine that whether or not I access the website via the IP
the airport lounge gave me or via my VPN IP in the US makes much difference in
the real world as to whether or not they would have obligations under the
GDPR.

~~~
icebraining
_I can 't imagine that whether or not I access the website via the IP the
airport lounge gave me or via my VPN IP in the US makes much difference in the
real world as to whether or not they would have obligations under the GDPR._

The GDPR only applies to foreign companies if "it is apparent that the
controller or processor envisages offering services to data subjects in one or
more Member States in the Union." (Recital 23). Blocking the whole EU makes it
hard to argue that they do so.

